# Is it ok to replace a flat asphalt roof in the winter?



## JulieWest (Dec 13, 2021)

Our apartment building has an old flat asphalt roof. On one side of the building water is coming down on the brick wall from the roof somehow.
We are thinking of replacing the roof, but is it ok to do this now in winter time? What is the minimum temperature before there would be a problem?
There is currently no water leaks inside the building.

Thanks in advance for any insight!

Julie


----------

